# Wie Bootskins erstellen?



## scwi (14. August 2005)

In der aktuellen PC Professional wird über die Veränderung des Aussehens von Windows geschrieben. Nun habe ich auch gehört, dass man die Startbilder verändern kann.
Wie kann ich ein individuelles Bootskin erstellen?

Danke
Willi


----------



## das_element (23. August 2005)

schau mal hier:
themexp 

da gibts wallpapers, icons (...) und eben auch bootscreens
es wird auch beschrieben, wie man solche macht.
is auf englisch, sollte aber möglich sein, das zu verstehen


----------

